# Can I see some Celeste?



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Like most of you, I love this color and probably need to have more of it on my new Sempre. It's unmistakable, it's classic, it's Italiano, and flat out cool! Let's see what you've got!


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Did someone say Celeste?


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

That's gorgeous! I'd like to get those celeste hoods on my Sempre, if I can find them somewhere.


----------



## Lhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

Love the wheels.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

I recommend white bar tape and toe touches


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

American Classic rims and Shimano Ultegra...on an Italian bike? Now, that's not Italian. What happened to keeping it Italian with Campy wheels, tires, and grouppo?


----------



## cruud (May 11, 2012)

Old picture, bike is not as pretty now. The colors are a bit off in this picture as well for some reason.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

View attachment 258230


----------



## cruud (May 11, 2012)

Oh is that a 440? I've just picked one up. It's been a fantastic wheel!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

cruud said:


> Old picture, bike is not as pretty now. The colors are a bit off in this picture as well for some reason.


Now that's a celeste colored bike!!! That's Italian!!!! Very nice!! The celeste color on the 2011 Infinito is not the same as the color bike you have. It fell off the color mixing chart somewhere, or someone was color blind during the mixing of paint process.


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bad picture good bike!


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Lolamunky said:


> I recommend white bar tape and toe touches


Ha! Well, does it help if I mention that I have degenerative discs in my neck and that the black tape only goes up to the hoods? 

The neurosurgeon said that my days of painting ceilings and road biking were over, but instead I moved to an Infinito from a Look 555 because of the relaxed geometry, and then added the spacers and tall stem for good measure. Right now the goal is to keep the cervical fusion at bay for as long as possible. Whenever that happens, I'll likely drop the stem back down.

Another upgrade I made for my neck was a white FSA K Wing Compact (_when you look at it from the front, the bar looks like it is shrugging its shoulders, giving me another half inch of relaxation_), but the LBS said they could only wrap a bar like that up to the hoods, so it's half black and half white. My wife has white bar tape on her bike and it stayed clean for about 30 seconds.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

skhan007 said:


> That's gorgeous! I'd like to get those celeste hoods on my Sempre, if I can find them somewhere.


My LBS had no trouble getting them. Also, try Hüdz Enhancement Brake Hoods.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I recommend this thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bianchi/lets-see-your-bianchi-34346.html
And this:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bianchi/celeste-stuff-where-buy-186796.html


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

adjtogo said:


> American Classic rims and Shimano Ultegra...on an Italian bike? Now, that's not Italian. What happened to keeping it Italian with Campy wheels, tires, and grouppo?


Allow me to channel a former president and say that I feel your pain, but Italian components are one thing, and the current state of my bank account is another.:blush2:

What little extra I had went into a better handlebar, compact gearing and wheels. While the American Classics pretty much blow the Italian theme to pieces, they are darn good wheels and I have no illusions about being Fausto Coppi.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Tantivious Todd said:


> Allow me to channel a former president and say that I feel your pain, but Italian components are one thing, and the current state of my bank account is another.:blush2:
> 
> What little extra I had went into a better handlebar, compact gearing and wheels. While the American Classics pretty much blow the Italian theme to pieces, they are darn good wheels and I have no illusions about being Fausto Coppi.



Tanti, you are doing just fine. Although the Bianchis are designed in Italy, all of them including the drool-inducing Oltre, are made in Taiwan.

Even Ernesto Colnago hangs Shimano components on some of his best frames (check out their catalog). So don't sweat it and just enjoy the ride...you can add Campy when you win the lottery. :thumbsup:


----------

